# Zac scores "BIG" in South Texas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry guy's, I've been out of the loop for a couple weeks....... We just got back from South Texas Saturday morning at 4:00 am. 

Zac justburned his entire Christmas break on a 15 day hunting trip. He hunted the same places he hunted last year. " The Mellon Ranch"over 100,000 acres and " The Jaral Ranch 14,000 acres. Both these ranches arelow fence with free ranging deer. 

It would take me forever to cover this entire trip with words,,, I'll just postthe pictures and theycanspeak forthemselves.

The Mellon was on a management program so this gave Zac some extra tags. He walked away with a total of 14 successful hunts on video. 18 hours of footage to edit down.... This hunt was "Over The Top " 


















































































The buck below is over 20 inches wide. This was Christmas Day,,,, What a Christmas present !!!!!! 









































































I was in another blind running a second camera, here's my view !!! 













































































































This buck is the STUD Zac was looking for. This is his personal best to date. He passed up 4 more big bucks while hunting this one. I'll post some pics of the other bucks after this. 































































































































Bucks that he passed on. 






























































































































































































Zac , Luke Hopper ( camera man from Kentucky) and Sarah 

We had a chance to film another great hunt. Ron Hubbards 18 year old niece was hunting with us at the Jaral Ranch. Luke filmed her entire hunt for her 1st bowkill. Shesat in the blind 11 times before getting her buck. What a great deer for a 1st bowkill !!!! 






























A couple bucks we filmed from a hog blind " AFTER ZAC HAD FILLED HIS DEER TAGS " 



















Hope you enjoyed the pics,,,,, 

We have been blessed beyond our imagination. 

Thanks again for your support and interest. 

Chad Cooper


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Good God they have got some animal's out there! Congrat's on another successful trip Zac! Awesome pic's! Thank's for the post Chad.


----------



## Rixster (Sep 28, 2007)

Dadgummit ! That was some awsome pics Chad ! I'am sure that Zac had a blast ! Congrats on the kills Zac . I know that you're one proud Dad ! Great job fellas !


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

awesome. good job zac


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats Zach! Awsome pics!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Great pics Chad.


----------



## bms (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats Zac and Chad, what a great way to to spend the holidays!! Thanks for sharing. Happy New Year !!!!


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow Chad, Zac's hunt does sound over the top! Tell him Dax and I said congrats. Dax has really been hounding me to go to Mellon Creek since he saw Zac's hunt on Outdoor Allstars so I'm sure this will seal the deal. Thanksa lot! (just kidding) Seriously though, I do plan to take him out there next season, will have to give you a call and get your thoughts on dates, etc...

Congrats again on all the success.

Mike Maddox


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Chad-incredible shots of the arrows flying through the air. Are those digitally enhanced (arrow shaft colors brightened)? Those are some of the coolest shots I have ever seen.




> *BamaFansWearJorts1 (1/3/2010)*I've always been really proud of Zac in the past, but I'm feeling a little differently right now. I don't care what the situation is, TV or not, there is ABSOLUTELY NO reason for any single person to take that many animal lives in such a short time. You can't possibly use all of the meat. When you start shooting animals for ratings instead of for the sport, something has changed inside you. I would have hoped that Zac and his dad's sportsmanship would have shown through well before this hunt was over. I hope Zac hasn't turned into a Hollywood Hunter!


Can't possibly use all the meat? I beg to differ. On any given weekend at our hunting camp, we eat venison for breakfast (sausage) lunch, (a roast or ham shaved ultra thin into sanwhich slices-if you've never had deer cut that thin, you are missing out bigtime), and a tenderloin or ham which has been in the smoker all day for dinner. We can eat basically a whole deer between 4 and 6 guys in a single week, no problem. The sausage especially doesn't last long.

Now, not that any justification has to be given, because they were within their God-given rights, I am sure the meat either went to the Cooper family or one of several others present at that establishment, if not, maybe a food shelter or Project Venison via Buckmasters.

Regarding sportsmanship, it doesn't get any more sporting than using a bow to shoot the majority of these animals. And if I had the opportunity to be on tv with sponsors and the privilege of hunting all across the country, I would stack em' up high as you could see.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (1/3/2010)*Chad-incredible shots of the arrows flying through the air. Are those digitally enhanced (arrow shaft colors brightened)? Those are some of the coolest shots I have ever seen.




looks like lumenocks to me woody...i might be wrong though


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice Canvasback...Great bird!


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

> *BamaFansWearJorts1 (1/3/2010)*I've always been really proud of Zac in the past, but I'm feeling a little differently right now. I don't care what the situation is, TV or not, there is ABSOLUTELY NO reason for any single person to take that many animal lives in such a short time. You can't possibly use all of the meat. When you start shooting animals for ratings instead of for the sport, something has changed inside you. I would have hoped that Zac and his dad's sportsmanship would have shown through well before this hunt was over. I hope Zac hasn't turned into a Hollywood Hunter!


BamaFansWearJorts1 ...Get ready to get hammered by the PFF. I made a comment a while back about Zac and they laid it to me. Like I said in that post, Zac has an awsome opportunity to do what he does, something that most kids will never get a chance to do. However, if Zac is "such a great hunter", let him go to Blackwater and scout out a spot and lets see what he kills. Anybody can "shoot" a deer, but it takes a hunter to "hunt" deer. I'm not claiming to be a great hunter because I know that I'm not. However, I would love to "shoot" any of those deer that Zac got to shoot on this shooting trip.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Good stuff Zac and Chad! Hope to see the edited video soon. Put my name on the list for a signed copy of lil cooper's movie!!! Congrats on the success....:clap


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

> *BamaFansWearJorts1 (1/3/2010)*I've always been really proud of Zac in the past, but I'm feeling a little differently right now. I don't care what the situation is, TV or not, there is ABSOLUTELY NO reason for any single person to take that many animal lives in such a short time. You can't possibly use all of the meat. When you start shooting animals for ratings instead of for the sport, something has changed inside you. I would have hoped that Zac and his dad's sportsmanship would have shown through well before this hunt was over. I hope Zac hasn't turned into a Hollywood Hunter!


I was waiting for this. It NEVER FAILS.

Again, I respect your opinion.... I will respectfully try to explain to you why we do what we do.

First of allthe biologist over the Mellon Ranch has asked them to kill 400 Whitetail bucks this season. Thats not counting the does that need to be shot. When we left a week ago they had killed only 140 bucks.

As for the hog situation. They are not protected at all. They are considered a nuisance to the ranch & they want them all shot. When the hogs get out of control they do a fly over by helicopter and kill all they can only to leave them on the ground to rot. 

As for our sportsmanship. Zac passed up more bucks than he killed waiting for atrophy. He also elected not to shoot sows with pigs.

The state of Texas allows a person two javalinas per season. Zac killed one the first day and killed a second on his last day.

If you would like to see Zac hunt Blackwater and have to hunt hard for deer search this forum from two years ago and you can see it.

Life is aboutopportunity, if you live your life right opportunities will come about. 

PS: All the meat from Zac's trip was given to people that need it. We ate it last night and were eating it again tonight. If you want some give me a call. We have plenty !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

> *redfishin'JR (1/3/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *BamaFansWearJorts1 (1/3/2010)*I've always been really proud of Zac in the past, but I'm feeling a little differently right now. I don't care what the situation is, TV or not, there is ABSOLUTELY NO reason for any single person to take that many animal lives in such a short time. You can't possibly use all of the meat. When you start shooting animals for ratings instead of for the sport, something has changed inside you. I would have hoped that Zac and his dad's sportsmanship would have shown through well before this hunt was over. I hope Zac hasn't turned into a Hollywood Hunter!
> ...


I am pretty sure on the post they were making a couple years ago he wasn't killing all of those deer on paid hunt ranches! Sounds like y'all may be a little jealous I know I am great job Zack!


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

hey jr zacs dad grew up huntin blackwater and blue springs and conecha national foreast and the old escambia river ma so he has done everything in your post and now he has given his son a better opportunity than he had. now as far as zacs scouting they are in a local hunting club and not a high dollar one and zacs skills are the talk of the club. this is just like the people that dont like the speckled trout laws in la. they are killing those animals in a state where it is not only legal but an acceptedway of life. i wasnt there but i just imagine the ranch owner wanted zac to tighten up on the hogs. and one more things if you kill 3 bucks in 3 days in ala is it different than killin them in a month good job zac bryen


----------



## MakoMove09 (Feb 25, 2008)

> *biggamefishr (1/3/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (1/3/2010)*Chad-incredible shots of the arrows flying through the air. Are those digitally enhanced (arrow shaft colors brightened)? Those are some of the coolest shots I have ever seen.
> ...




Definitely Lumenocks - light conditions at that time of day make for a badass tracer-like appearance


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (1/3/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *BamaFansWearJorts1 (1/3/2010)*I've always been really proud of Zac in the past, but I'm feeling a little differently right now. I don't care what the situation is, TV or not, there is ABSOLUTELY NO reason for any single person to take that many animal lives in such a short time. You can't possibly use all of the meat. When you start shooting animals for ratings instead of for the sport, something has changed inside you. I would have hoped that Zac and his dad's sportsmanship would have shown through well before this hunt was over. I hope Zac hasn't turned into a Hollywood Hunter!
> ...


+1

Awesome hunts. cant wait to see the videos!


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

> *redfishin'JR (1/3/2010)*However, if Zac is "such a great hunter", let him go to Blackwater and scout out a spot and lets see what he kills.


I too would like to see this, let's see how good he really is oke No heavily managed place, high fence place, paid hunt place. Not that I don't think he would succeed, but it would bebenificial to see him cut his teeth and struggle like the rest of us for a couple year at a place like blackwater (doesn't neccessarily have to be Blackwater, but you know what I mean).

Not knocking the meat thing or the# of deer killed (hell shoot10 more for all I care). AWESOME shots and photos btw. Looks like fun. Yes, I'm jealous.


----------



## BassMaster (Oct 5, 2007)

That is what I call a hunt!


----------



## Rixster (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't sweat the jealousy of these other folks Chad and Zac ! You fellas just keep on huntin ! I personally know the both of you , and , u guys are great people ! Let me know when you and Zac want to go catch sum mullet with me and Corey ! Again , congrats !


----------



## 10PT (Feb 25, 2008)

Great job chad and zac


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Chad Cooper (1/3/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *BamaFansWearJorts1 (1/3/2010)*I've always been really proud of Zac in the past, but I'm feeling a little differently right now. I don't care what the situation is, TV or not, there is ABSOLUTELY NO reason for any single person to take that many animal lives in such a short time. You can't possibly use all of the meat. When you start shooting animals for ratings instead of for the sport, something has changed inside you. I would have hoped that Zac and his dad's sportsmanship would have shown through well before this hunt was over. I hope Zac hasn't turned into a Hollywood Hunter!
> ...


Chad, Can i take you up on the meat offer? If so pm me your number or i will pm you mine. 

Ps. Tell Zac congrats, he is a heck of a deer hunter and i know alot of kids his age that look up to him. Thanks, Joe


----------



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

Great job Zack and Dad!!!!!!!!!! Just killed a fine Covington county 8pt myself!!! Don't pay any attention to any of these yahoo's critcizing you and your hunt locations! Thats awesome. I just want Jackson to kill one that big one day!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats to the Cooper family. Great job yet again, guys.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (May 24, 2008)

Coopers good job !!!


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome job, ignore the knocks, any hunter would love the opportunity to do what Zac is doing I would think. Keep it up and continued success in the future.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

> *itsme (1/3/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *redfishin'JR (1/3/2010)*However, if Zac is "such a great hunter", let him go to Blackwater and scout out a spot and lets see what he kills.
> ...


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome...


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow awesome job man! I wish I would've started when I was younger but it's never too late!



Never really messed with bows but i'm sure it takes some skills. Awesome pics, deer/hogs, and looks like a good time.



P.S.- If you don't have haters you not doing something right. Keep up the good work


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

Bar none the best action pics I've ever seen. Congrats and I am definitely jealous!! You are a lucky guy little man! Enjoy your adventures!


----------



## kks (Aug 22, 2008)

great job zac and chad, dont sweat the (nockers) those of us that know you, know where you came from and how youve raised that kid, any one of those guys would do the same thing if they had the opportunity, keep up the posts its cool to see how he's doing, looks like he may break you though having to mount all those deer, haha have fun

ken


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats to you again Zac!!!! Way to lay down the smack down!!!!


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Story!! Awesome Pics!!! Congrats!!


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

great story...way to go Zac!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Congats again Zac and Chad for a great hunt.:clap

For those bashing Zac I think you need to grow a set of balls and get off this young manscase.Zac is one of the most polite and unassuming people I have ever met. Chad is providing a great avenue for Zac's future and is teaching him respect and sportsmanship. 

As far as the negative posts from the peanut gallery just let it roll off your back Zac, hell most of the bashers are jealous and probably still have their mother wash their underoos for them.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *fla_scout (1/4/2010)**hell most of the bashers are jealous and probably still have their mother wash their underoos for them*.


im sure Zac's mom washes his underoos for him too. hahahaha i just thought that was funny.

those javelinas look like they could be NASTY! they got some for sure chompers on em. i wouldnt wanna be on the business end of those teeth..


----------



## bwartman (Jun 13, 2008)

Congrats Guy's....... What a great hunt!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job Zac!! Looking forward to future report's...

For all the hater's, why don't you look back and see the progression of one of our own, I'll make it easy. Here are a few link's

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic16726-42-1.aspx#top

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic26299-42-1.aspx

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic43110-42-1.aspx

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic59635-42-1.aspx

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic126776-42-1.aspx<U> </U>

And here's one from the man himself

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic467198-42-1.aspx

Chad and Zac, don't let a few jerk's ruin it for the rest of us, keep those report's coming


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for continueing to share Chad/Zac. My 13yr old follows your reports.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Haters can't stand a winner! Trust me, Ive been through it all. You have been givin a great opportunity. Take advantage...

Congrats and keep posting


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome pics Chad - thanks for sharing! (My favorite is Zac sleeping! lol...Heck, I would to after all those adventures!) As always, CONGRATS to Zac for again making us all proud!!!! :usaflag


----------



## smokinjoe (Oct 6, 2007)

To those of you who can't be happy for this young man.

Katt Williams put it best

"A HATER CAN'T STAND A G.D. WINNER"

Congratulations to Zac on his success and living a dream.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy cow Chad!!!! Zac scores "BIG" is an understatement!!!! He killed more and bigger critters then most will do in a lifetime:bowdown That's a wonderful CHRISTmas right there, and ya'll were very blessed!!!:clap:letsdrink:clap


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

WOW!!! That kid can shoot! That kid has got a camera pionted in his face and still makes the shot, not just shot, smoked!!!! Way to go Zac!

By the way if I had the choice between Blackwater or South Texas, um lets see?

There are plenty of mexicans down there hungry, they will make fajitas out of anything! Im sure no meat has been wasted.


----------



## poker_fisher101 (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow. Great job. Those are some great shots.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (1/4/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *fla_scout (1/4/2010)**hell most of the bashers are jealous and probably still have their mother wash their underoos for them*.
> ...


Let's be honest here. When you are a guy, the only thing that changes through the years is who washes your underoos. There might be a brief period when you wash your own, but typically it's Mom, then the wife.

Good Job!


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Outstanding hunt. fired Me up.

Don't worry about the haters You'll always have them if Your successfull at anything.


----------

